# سؤال هام حول ناسوت المسيح



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم جميعا

سؤالى لكم

هل ناسوت المسيح اله ؟ ام لا؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

*نحن لا نفصل ناسوت السيد المسيح عن لاهوته ...*


----------



## Twin (29 يونيو 2011)

*أستاذ شكمان ... مرحباً بك معنا وهذا أولاً *
*أما ثانياً ... ما معني الناسوت إله ؟*
*ماذا تقصد بالناسوت ؟*​


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			نحن لا نفصل ناسوت السيد المسيح عن لاهوته ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش مشكلة ,,, محدش اتكلم عن الانفصال يا عزيزى




			ستاذ شكمان ... مرحباً بك معنا وهذا أولاً 
أما ثانياً ... ما معني الناسوت إله ؟
ماذا تقصد بالناسوت ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب جميل جدا ,, الى انا اعرفه ان المسيح طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين

طبيعة لاهوتية وهي مشتقة من كلمة اله ويقصد بها المسيح الاله

وطبيعه ناسوتيه وهي مشتقه من انسان ويقصد بها المسيح الانسان

جسد المسيح بقي الى هوا الطبيعة الناسوتيه هل هذا الجسد اله ام ليس اله ؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> مفيش مشكلة ,,, محدش اتكلم عن الانفصال يا عزيزى
> 
> ...



*هل جسدك هو كمال شكمان؟
هل عقلك هو كمال شكمان؟
هل روحك هى كمال شكمان؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> جسد المسيح بقي الى هوا الطبيعة الناسوتيه هل هذا الجسد اله ام ليس اله ؟ *



*جسد المسيح مخلوق.. لكنه ابدا لا ينفصل عن لاهوت المسيح و يتقدس فيه​*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			هل جسدك هو كمال شكمان؟
هل عقلك هو كمال شكمان؟
هل روحك هى كمال شكمان؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لاء طبعا احنا مش بنتكلم عن التثليث ولا الله واحد في ثالوث احنا بنتكلم عن الطبيعة الواحدة ليسوع المسيح

الطبيعة الواحدة دى طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين طبيعة بشرية وطبيعة ناسوتيه 

وسؤالى هو : هل الطبيعة البشرية ليسوع المسيح اله ؟ ام ان الطبيعة البشرية ليسوع المسيح ليست اله ؟

*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			جسد المسيح مخلوق.. لكنه ابدا لا ينفصل عن لاهوت المسيح و يتقدس فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل ان جسد المسيح مخلوق ؟؟

ولكن هل هذا الجسد اله ام لا؟ *


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> جميل ان جسد المسيح مخلوق ؟؟
> 
> ولكن هل هذا الجسد اله ام لا؟ *



*واضح انك تتمتع " بذكاء ..عالي ".
ماذا تعني كلمة "مخلوق" في قاموسك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> لاء طبعا احنا مش بنتكلم عن التثليث ولا الله واحد في ثالوث احنا بنتكلم عن الطبيعة الواحدة ليسوع المسيح
> 
> ...



*وأنا لم أتطرق للثالوث... بل عن طبيعة السيد المسيح
أين أجابة سؤالى*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			ماذا تعني كلمة "مخلوق" في قاموسك ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مخلوق علي حسب قول قداسة البابا شنودة اى انه ليس اله لان المخلوق له بداية وله نهاية والله ليس له بداية ولا نهاية

اذن فهل جسد السيد المسيح ليس هو الله لانه مخلوق اى له بداية وله نهاية ؟؟




			وأنا لم أتطرق للثالوث... بل عن طبيعة السيد المسيح
أين أجابة سؤالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل جدا العقل غير الروح غير الجسد  كذلك الاب غير الابن غير الروح القدس 

هذا اجابة سؤالك

وننتظر اجابة سؤالى هل الجسد الذي اتخذه  يسوع المسيح اله او جزء من اله ولا هو ليس اله علي الاطلاق؟ *


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> مخلوق علي حسب قول قداسة البابا شنودة اى انه ليس اله لان المخلوق له بداية وله نهاية والله ليس له بداية ولا نهاية
> 
> ...


*عندما يلبس كمال شكمان قميصا ..ايصير كمال شخصا اخر غير كمال ؟؟؟؟
و عندما يلبس كمال شكمان جلبابا ..افيبطل الجلباب هوية كمال ؟؟؟​*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			عندما يلبس كمال شكمان قميصا ..ايصير كمال شخصا اخر غير كمال ؟؟؟؟
و عندما يلبس كمال شكمان جلبابا ..افيبطل الجلباب هوية كمال ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بعيدا عن كل هذه الامثلة

نريد جواب محدد

هل جسد المسيح اله ام لا ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> جميل جدا العقل غير الروح غير الجسد  كذلك الاب غير الابن غير الروح القدس
> 
> ...



*لا تحول الحوار إلى ما لا يخدم سؤالك

لو عقلك منفصل عن جسدك منفصل عن روحك فأنت كيان مشوه لم يخلقة الله
لكن الإنسان الطبيعى عقله فى جسده فى روحه
كذلك الأبن يسوع فى الأب فى الروح القدس = إله 
وصلت الأجابة ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> بعيدا عن كل هذه الامثلة
> 
> ...



*أرسلنا لك الأجابة ..... لكنك لا تريد قبولها أو فهمها

وهذا شأنك ....*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			لا تحول الحوار إلى ما لا يخدم سؤالك

لو عقلك منفصل عن جسدك منفصل عن روحك فأنت كيان مشوه لم يخلقة الله
لكن الإنسان الطبيعى عقله فى جسده فى روحه
كذلك الأبن يسوع فى الأب فى الروح القدس = إله 
وصلت الأجابة ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل جدا

يعني حضرتك عايز تقولى ان

جسد المسيح + لاهوت المسيح = الابن  = هم اله 

ولا يمكن ان نفصل بينهم 

هل فهمت صح ؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> بعيدا عن كل هذه الامثلة
> 
> ...



*بدون امثله
قلنا الناسوت مخلوق...هل لهذا تاثير في نظرك علي لاهوت المسيح و هل ينقص منه ...و هل تظن انك تبطل هوية لاهوت المسيح لان ناسوته مخلوق؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> جميل جدا
> 
> ...



*كلا فهمت غلط*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			بدون امثله
قلنا الناسوت مخلوق...هل لهذا تاثير في نظرك علي لاهوت المسيح و هل ينقص منه ...و هل تظن انك تبطل هوية لاهوت المسيح لان ناسوته مخلوق؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لاء طبعا انا متفق مع حضرتك ان المسيح له لاهوت كامل بس احنا مش بنتكلم عن اللاهوت خالص احنا بنتكلم عن الناسوت

هل هذا الناسوت اله ولا ليس اله ؟

*


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

*



			كلا فهمت غلط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ياريت تفهمني صح

وياريت يكون بدون امثلة

اقولى ناسوت المسيح ليس هو الله وبعدين اشرح براحتك

او ناسوت المسيح ليس هو الله وبعدين اشرح براحتك *


----------



## كريم شكمان (29 يونيو 2011)

> لو عقلك منفصل عن جسدك منفصل عن روحك فأنت كيان مشوه لم يخلقة الله
> لكن الإنسان الطبيعى عقله فى جسده فى روحه
> كذلك الأبن يسوع فى الأب فى الروح القدس = إله
> وصلت الأجابة ؟؟؟



جميل جدا

يعني

جسد المسيح + لاهوت المسيح + الاب+ الروح القدس = اله واحد امين ؟

مش كدا ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> *
> 
> 
> هل هذا الناسوت اله ولا ليس اله ؟
> ...


*هل تظن اننا نعبد جسدا انسانيا ام نعبد اللاهوت الساكن فيه و الذي لا ينفصل عنه و لم ينفصل عن هذا الناسوت لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين ؟؟؟
اللاهوت يقدس الناسوت ..و نحن نتقدس في هذا الناسوت عندما ناكله في كل تناول​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2011)

*بص حبيبى شكمان انا هريحك وانا عارف سؤالك اللى جاى
+ جسد المسيح محدود  واللاهوت غير محدود.
++ جسد المسيح ليس هو اللاهوت ولا اللاهوت هو جسد المسيح.
+++ جسد المسيح واللاهوت اتحدا بدون اختلاط او امتزاج او تغيير فى طبيعة واحده هى طبيعة الله المتجسد .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> يعني
> 
> ...



*لا مش كده ....*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 يونيو 2011)

> جسد المسيح + لاهوت المسيح + الاب+ الروح القدس = اله واحد امين ؟
> 
> مش كدا ؟


غلط طبعا .

جسد المسيح هو مخلوق . له بداية .
اما اللاهوت الحالل فى المسيح فهو ازلى ، لان اقنوم الكلمة ازلى . وقد تحدث اقنوم الكلمة كثيرا فى العهد القديم (قبل ان يأخذ جسدا) .


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

كريم شكمان قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> يعني
> 
> ...



*لو تكلمنا بنفس منطقك لصرنا مجوسا نعبد النار..
لانه يصير بحسب كلامك و بنفس منهاجك التفكيري :
جسد المسيح + لاهوت المسيح + الاب+  النار التي ظهرت لموسي + الروح القدس + الحمامه التي ظهرت عندما اعتمد المسيح في نهر الاردن= اله واحد امين ..
و نحن لا نعبد جسدا و لا  نارا و لا حماما ​*


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2011)

*لا يا فاضل الناسوت منفصلا ليس الله (و لكنه لا ينفصل ابدا عن اللاهوت لذلك السؤال اصلا خاطئ لانه قائم على التقسيم)*
*ماذا بعد ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

*السيد المسيح (لاهوتا وناسوتاً) × الآب × الروح القدس = إله واحد لا شريك له

فهمان يا سيد كريم ؟؟؟؟

طبيعة السيد المسيح هى لاهوت متحد بناسوت *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2011)

أهلاً شقاوة ....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2011)

إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت هو إتحاد معجزى 

فإنه إتحاد بغير إختلاط ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال 

فلا اللاهوت تغير ، ولا الناسوت تغير

إنه معجزة

ويمكن تشبيه ذلك ، بتشبيه تقريبى ،( لتقريب الفكرة فقط وليس بمعنى التطابق ) بإتحاد النار بالحديد ، فبعد الإتحاد لا تستطيع أن تفصلهما عن بعضهما ، بالرغم من أن الحيد يظل حديداً وكذلك النار

ومن يتغافل عن هذه الحقيقة ، ويقول أننى لا أعترف بوجود النار ، وسأمسك الحديد فقط ، فإن هذا المتغافل ستحترق يده بالنار التى تغافل عنها

ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق مثلما قلنا مسبقاً


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2011)

لا داعي ان تضيعوا وقتكم من شخص عديم الأخلاق والتربية والعقل.
ما أغبى هذا الذي يسأل إن كان الناسوت اله.. نموذج حي للمحاور المسلم..


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2011)

http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25165


----------



## هيهمك في ايه (1 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25165


 


السلام عليكم

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى قسم المسيحيات

وانا قرات كتاب لنيافة البطريك البابا
شنودة اسمه"حتمية التجسد"

يتعلق بناسوت المسيح

هذا ما قاله البطريك:

*غير المخلوق واحد فقط هو الله الأزلي الكائن قبل الدهور والمقصود هنا اللاهوت فقط لاغير، ونأتي للسؤال الثالث: هل جسد المسيح أزلي مثله مثل اللاهوت؟
كلاَّ.. جسد المسيح ليس أزلياً لكنه وجد في لحظة معينة من الزمن، وهي لحظة بشارة رئيس الملائكة الجليل جبرائيل للسيدة العذراء، وقبول العذراء البشارة وحلول الروح القدس عليها، فمن هذه اللحظة بدأ يتكون جسد المسيح وقبل هذه اللحظة لم يكن هناك أي وجود لهذا الجسد المقدس.. فهو لم يكن في السماء وعبر في أحشاء البتول كما قال بعض الهراطقة، ولا قبل لحظة التكوين بشهور ولا بأسابيع ولا بأيام ولا بدقائق ولا بثوان كان لهذا الجسد المقدس وجود.. ومادام هذا الجسد قد وجد في لحظة معينة فهو ينطبق عليه وصف مخلوق..*
*ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي ‍" أنتم تقولون بأن الناسوت صار غير مخلوق بسبب إتحاده بالواحد غير المخلوق ‍ ‍‌، ولكن خطأكم هذا سوف يظهر إنه متناقض مع نفسه.. لقد تم إتحاد الناسوت بلاهوت الله الكلمة في أحشاء القديسة مريم، عندما نزل الكلمة من السماء. أي إن الناسوت لم يكن له وجود قبل نزول الكلمة وتجسده.. فإذا قيل أن الناسوت " غير مخلوق " بسب إتحاده بالكلمة غير المخلوق، فكيف نمت القامة، ولماذا لم نره إنساناً كاملاً وتاماً منذ الإتحاد؟ فالذي ينمو ليس إلاَّ مخلوقاً، والإدعاء بأن الذي ينمو في القامة (الناسوت) غير مخلوق كفر وتجديف*



اذن البابا  شنودة والقديس اثناسيوس
واضع "قانون الايمان".

يهرطقون من يقول ان ناسوت المسيح
صار غير مخلوق بسبب اتحاده مع اللاهوت

اذن معنى ذلك انه :
بعد اتحاد الناسوت باللاهوت لن يغير هذا من حقيقة ان الناسوت مخلوق

فكيف تقولون انكم لاتفرقون بين اللاهوت والناسوت؟؟؟؟

ثانيا:
*ويقول القديس اثناسيوس 
فكيف تسمون الناسوت الذي تغيَّر من الموت إلى الحياة " غير مخلوق "؟*
*عندما تصفون الجسد المتغيّر المكوَّن من عظام ودماء ونفس إنسانية، أي كل مكونات أجسادنا. والذي صار ظاهراً ومحسوساً مثل أجسادنا، عندما يصفون كل هذا بانه " غير مخلوق " تسقطون سقوطاً شنيعاً في خطأين: أولهما أنكم تفترضون أن الآلام التي احتملها هي مجرد خيال، وهذا تجديف المانويين، *
*و القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: قال *
*" المسيح غير مخلوق (اللاهوت) ومخلوق (الناسوت) *
*القديس كيرلس الكبير: قال عن السيد المسيح*
*" هو هو واحد مع أبيه، جسده كله مخلوق بلا خطية، *


*القديس بوليدس أسقف روما: قال *
*لانجعل اللاهوت مخلوقاً ولا عبداً، لأنه غير مخلوق، ولا نجعل أيضاً الجسد غير مخلوق*


*ويقول البابا شنوده
ان قانون الايمان عندما قال عن المسيح انه مولود غير مخلوق فقد كان يتكلم عن لاهوته وليس ناسوته فقولنا أن "جسد المسيح مخلوق" فهذا قول أرثوذكسي صحيح*

*انا اعلم ان هذا هو ايمانكم*

*ان الجسد مخلوق واللاهوت مولود من الاب*

*ولكن هذا ليس سؤالى*

*سؤالى كالاتى:*

*هل تؤمنون ان الناسوت واللاهوت يساوى اله متانس؟؟؟*
*بمعنى ان الاله المتانس تعبدونه دون تفريق ناسوته ؟؟؟*

*هذه ادلتى من اقوال الاباء:*
*يقول البابا شنوده فى كتاب طبيعة المسيح فى باب وحدة الطبيعه فى الميلاد

إن المسيح. ليس ابنين، أحدهما ابن لله المعبود، والآخر إنسان غير معبود.*
*ونحن لا نفصل بين لاهوته ناسوته. وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى عن السيد المسيح "ليس هو طبيعتين نسجد للواحدة، ولا نسجد للأخرى، بل طبيعة واحدة هي الكلمة المتجسد، المسجود له مع جسده سجوداً واحداً".*
*ولذلك فإن شعائر العبادة لا تقدم للاهوت وحده دون الناسوت، إذ لا يوجد فصل،*
*إن الابن (اللوجوس) قد حل في بطن القديسة العذراء، وأخذ له ناسوتاً منها، ثم ولدته*
*ولذلك فنحن نقدم العبادة لهذا المولود*


*وايضا:*

*والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي: قال
وهذا الواحد هو الإله، وهو إبن الله بالروح، وهو إبن الإنسان بالجسد، ولسنا نقول عن هذا الإبن الواحد أنه طبيعتان، واحدة نسجد لها وأخرى لا نسجد لها. بل طبيعة واحدة متجسدة لله الكلمة، ونسجد له مع جسده سجدة واحدة، ولا نقول بأثنين واحد هو إبن الله بالحقيقة وله نسجد، وآخر هو إنسان من مريم ولسنا نسجد له.. الذي وُلِد من العذراء القديسة هو إبن الله بالطبيعة وهو إله بالحقيقة وليس بالنعمة، فالذي يُعلّم غير هذا التعليم الذي هو من الكتب الإلهية ويقول أن إبن الله هو غير الإنسان المولود من مريم ويجعله إبناً بالنعمة مثلنا.. فهذا الكنيسة المقدسة تحرمه "*


*هل انا مخطىء فى فهمى  لكلام البابا اثناسيوس؟؟*

*انكم تسجدون لاقنوم الكلمة مع جسده؟؟؟*

*ثالثا:*

*وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسول
" إن الجسد والغير جسد اشتركا بالإجماع في طبيعة واحدة، ووجه واحد، وأقنوم واحد هو الله والإنسان معاً، 

ويقول البابا شنوده
نتيجة الإتحاد إننا نقدم العبادة والسجود للمسيح الواحد: إننا نرفض الفكر النسطوري الذي يعبد اللاهوت ويكتفي بتقديم الاحترام للناسوت
*

*لماذا تكون هرطقة ان تعبدوا  لاهوت المسيح فقط؟؟وتقدمون الاحترام للمسيح فقط دون عبادة ناسوته مع لاهوته؟؟؟*

*منتظر ردكم الكريم
*


----------



## geegoo (1 يوليو 2011)

الجسد الذي اتخذه الهنا القدوس ... كان و لا يزال و سيبقي حي الي الابد ..
و كان و لا يزال و سيبقي *متحدا* مع اللاهوت بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير في اي منهما ....
حضرتك شايف مجال للفصل بينهما ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2011)

هيهمك في ايه قال:


> *منتظر ردكم الكريم
> *



*الموضوع ليس حواريا, بل القسم مخصص لسؤال بغرض معرفة الأجابة من خلال الفكر والتفسير المسيحى
لديك سؤال آخر يمكنك أن تضعه فى موضوع مستقل *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2011)

الناسوت واللاهوت لا ينفصلان


----------



## هيهمك في ايه (1 يوليو 2011)

geegoo قال:


> الجسد الذي اتخذه الهنا القدوس ... كان و لا يزال و سيبقي حي الي الابد ..
> و كان و لا يزال و سيبقي *متحدا* مع اللاهوت بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير في اي منهما ....
> 
> 
> حضرتك شايف مجال للفصل بينهما ؟؟؟؟


 






مش انا اللى شايف

اقرا  اقوال عظام الاباء لديكم

فهم يهرطقون من يقول ان الناسوت  صار غير مخلوق باتحاده مع اللاهوت

اى هم يؤمنون ان طبيعة الكلمة المتجسدة لن تؤثر على ان الناسوت  مخلوق

فكيف تعبدون الكلمة بناسوته؟؟

ممكن افهم؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

هيهمك في ايه قال:


> مش انا اللى شايف
> 
> اقرا  اقوال عظام الاباء لديكم
> 
> ...



*نعم بالإجماع نعبد الله المتجسد لانقسمه إلى لاهوت وناسوت هذا يعبد وذاك لايعبد بل نعبد الطبيعة الواحده التى لله المتجسد الناتجة عن اتحاد طبيعتى اللاهوت بالناسوت بدون امتزاج او اختلاط او تغيير .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

يبدو أنك لم تقرأ جيداً ما نقوله

فقد قلنا أن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت هو إتحاد معجزى ، بغير تغيير ولا إنفصال

فبغير تغيير ، تعنى أن اللاهوت لم يتغير إلى ناسوت ، ولا الناسوت تغير إلى لاهوت

وهذا ما يقول به جميع آباء الكنيسة 

ولكن الغير فاهم للموضوع من أساسه ، قد يفهم أشياء غريبة ، عندما يقرأ عبارة من هنا أو من هناك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

وعند إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، بهذا الإتحاد المعجزى ، بغير تغيير ، فإن الناسوت ،برغم عدم تغيره وعدم تحوله للاهوت ، صار يكتسب قيمة لانهائية ، حتى أن تقديمه كذبيحة على الصليب ، صارت كافية لخلاص البشرية كلها

وهذا هو هدف التجسد الإلهى بهذه المعجزة :-* أن يُكسب هذا الناسوت قيمة لانهائية(من دون أن يتغير عن كونه ناسوتاً) ، تكفى لخلاص البشرية كلها ، لكل من يؤمن به ويطيع كلامه
*
*
المسيح واحد ، شخص واحد ، هو الله المتجسد ، هو معجزة الإتحاد للاهوت بالناسوت
بغير إنفصال (أى لا نفصل هذا عن ذاك) وبغير تغيير (أى لم يتغير هذا لذاك)*


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2011)

*انت عندك التباس شديد*
*مينفعش تاخد كلمة من هنا و كلمة من هنا و انت مش فاهم و تخرج بنتيجة الموضوع مش بالبساطة دى !*


> *لماذا تكون هرطقة ان تعبدوا لاهوت المسيح فقط؟؟وتقدمون الاحترام للمسيح فقط دون عبادة ناسوته مع لاهوته؟؟؟*



*المسيح ليس مقسما و ليس منفصلا !*
*عندما نتحدث عن لاهوت او ناسوت فى الالفاظ نجعلهم منفصلين لانه لا اختلاط بينهم رغم اتحادهم*
*لكن كشخص ::::المسيح واحد و من صلب على الصليب هو الكلمة المتجسد و ليس جسده فقط او لاهوته فقط*
*لذلك لا يمكن ان نعبد جزء منه و نترك الاخر فهذا لا يعقل !*


----------



## هيهمك في ايه (1 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انت عندك التباس شديد*
> *مينفعش تاخد كلمة من هنا و كلمة من هنا و انت مش فاهم و تخرج بنتيجة الموضوع مش بالبساطة دى !*
> 
> *المسيح ليس مقسما و ليس منفصلا !*
> ...


 



لماذا لا يعقل؟؟؟

لاهوت الابن كان موجود فى الازل قبل
وجود ناسوته المحدود

اذن العقل يقول ان تعبد لاهوت الابن وحده
ختى لو اتحد مع الناسوت المحدود

فالناسوت  المحدود اتوجد يا استاذ

يعنى لاهوت الابن كان موجود قبل وجود الناسوت

اذن الثالثوت طبيعتهم كانت بدون ناسوت

ما رايك؟؟
هل انا مهرطق؟؟؟
منتظر ردك الكريم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

هيهمك في ايه قال:


> لماذا لا يعقل؟؟؟
> 
> لاهوت الابن كان موجود فى الازل قبل
> وجود ناسوته المحدود
> ...


*عبادة الله المتجسد ليست هرطقه بل هو تعليم كتابى
سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح و رسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا و المخلص يسوع المسيح* 2بط 1 : 1

  بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله* روميه 1 : 1
لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض فى 2 : 10
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

اللاهوت لا يتأثر بأى شيئ

معجزة الإتحاد لم تؤثر فى اللاهوت

الله هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد 

ظهور الله لم يؤثر فى طبيعة الله : الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر

فإنه هو لم يتأثر ، ولكنه أثر فى الناسوت الذى إتحد به ، فجعله ناسوتاً خصوصياً له 

ومثلما كان يحل فى الهيكل - مثلما حدث أيام سليمان - فيكتسب الهيكل قيمة عظيمة حتى أنهم يسجدون لله أمام باب الهيكل ، وحتى أن الذى يصلى - من أى مكان وحتى فى السبى - كان يوجه أنظاره لهذا الهيكل الذى حل الله فيه ، وحتى أن الذى يهينه كأنه أهان الله ذاته

فبنفس الطريقة ، فإن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، جعل هذا الناسوت هيكلاً لله ، أعظم من هيكل الله الذى بناه سليمان

فنال مجداً كما يليق بالله ، بسبب هذه الخصوصية
*
فإن كان الهيكل الحجرى الذى بناه البشر قد نال مجداً كما يليق بالله الحال فيه

فكم وكم يكون الهيكل الحى الذى إتحد به الله إتحاداً معجزياً !!!!!!!!*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يوليو 2011)

> مش انا اللى شايف
> 
> اقرا اقوال عظام الاباء لديكم
> 
> فهم يهرطقون من يقول ان الناسوت صار غير مخلوق باتحاده مع اللاهوت


صحيح . الناسوت (جسد وروح) مخلوقين لان لهما بداية. 



> اى هم يؤمنون ان طبيعة الكلمة المتجسدة لن تؤثر على ان الناسوت مخلوق


طبعا / اللاهوت لم يؤثر على الناسوت مثلا ، حينما تعرض المسيح للتعذيب . فالمسيح تألم 

والناسوت لم يؤثر على اللاهوت فرأينا المسيح يسيطر على الطبيعة والموج والرياح . 


> لاهوت الابن كان موجود فى الازل قبل
> وجود ناسوته المحدود


طبعا ، حيث تحدث كثيرا اقنوم الكلمة فى العهد القديم ، قبل ان يأخذ جسدا


> فكيف تعبدون الكلمة بناسوته؟؟
> ممكن افهم؟؟
> اذن العقل يقول ان تعبد لاهوت الابن وحده
> حتى لو اتحد مع الناسوت المحدود


معندكش كل المعطيات ، او لم تستخدم جزء منها ، ففكرت غلط .

تخيل معى المثال الاتى .

بحر واسع جدا . وجواه اناء يطفو .
عندما ترى البحر امامك.. فهل سترى الاناء ؟ 
نعم . لان بينهما اتحاد وفى نفس الوقت الاناء مازال اناء والبحر مازال ماء .

البحر الواسع هو اللاهوت الغير محدود 
الاناء هو الناسوت المحدود الذى اخذه الله فى وقت معين

لا مجال للفصل بين البحر والاناء الان .
فعندما تسجد للمسيح ، فأنت تسجد للاهوته الغير محدود (والذى بداخله الناسوت المحدود الذى اتحد به وقت ان تجسد ، لانه لا يوجد انفصال بينهما)


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا ينور العيون والقلوب

فبدونه ، ستظل العيون لا ترى ، والعقول لا تدرك*


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2011)

> لماذا لا يعقل؟؟؟





> لاهوت الابن كان موجود فى الازل قبل
> وجود ناسوته المحدود
> 
> اذن العقل يقول ان تعبد لاهوت الابن وحده
> ...


*بص يا غالى*
*انت مازلت بتقسم*
*نحن لا نعبد اللاهوت فقط و لا الناسوت فقط*
*نحن نعبد "الكلمة المتجسد" باعتباره الله الظاهر فى الجسد*
*نحن نعبده هو نفسه (و ليس جزء منه !)*
*و لا نعبد الجسد فقط*
*و لا نعبد اللاهوت فقط.... لاننا عرفنا و لمسناه بناسوته المتحد بلاهوته بدون انفصال*

*رسالة يوحنا الاولى*
*1 اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.*

*هل قرأت ؟*
*مع انه كان من البدء (اشارة للاهوت الكلمة) الا انه هو هو رأيناه و لمسته ايدينا كل هذا بناسوته*
*لا يمكنان تفصل او تجزء الجزء الذى سنعبده فيه !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2011)

*المسلم عندما يتحدث في اللاهوت يضحني كثيراً ، فكيف له ان يدخل نفسه في هكذا مستوى أعلى من شواهق الجبال ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة هو مشكلته تتلخص في كلمة واحدة وهى ، ما الفرق ( عنده ) بين كلمة " نُفرّق " و بين " نفصل " !!؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2011)

*عيل جاهل
فاقنوم الكلمة صار  لجسده الخاص اقنوما  بلا انفصال فى تميز 
الجسد المتحد اقنوميا بالكلمة الازلى كيان واحد
والكيان الواحد هو الله بنفسه بلا اختلاس ولا اختطاف
يبقى نجاوب ازاى يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل على سؤال غلط هو احنا مؤمنين بان يسوع جسد مجرد علشان تقول هل الجسد اله؟؟؟؟؟  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2011)

> لماذا لا يعقل؟؟؟
> 
> لاهوت الابن كان موجود فى الازل قبل
> وجود ناسوته المحدود
> ...


*المسلم مصر يظهر نفسه جاااااااااااااااiهل وما العجب فكل واحد زى قدوته الجاهل هيطلع ايه طيار
بيطلع جاهل زيه
ومين قالك انى لا اعبد الابن الكلمة كطبيعة الهية
انا بعبد الله الكلمة كما كان يعبده ابائى
الله الكلمة جاء الينا فى الجسد فى ظهور ابدى فمن يعبده سيعبده بكيانه الواحد وهو وجسده الخاص كيان واحد
ولا هقوله لا معلش انا هعبد طبيعتك الالهية الازلية وخلىجسدك على جنب هو وجسده الخاص كيان واحد اعبده واسبحه وحده ككيان واحد
فكما ان الكلمة فى ذاته هو القدوس
ابن الله المولود من احشاء مريم هو هو نفسه القدوس
القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله
*


----------



## mysterious1986 (2 يوليو 2011)

من خلال متابعتى للحوار مع المدعو يهمك ايه
فمشكلته وتفكيره تتلخص  فى كلمتين
ان الثالوث طبيعتهم ازلية قبل اتخاذ اقنوم الابن للناسوت

يعنى هو يريد ان يقول 
ان العبادة تكون لاقنوم الابن اللاهوتى فقط


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 يوليو 2011)

mysterious1986 قال:


> من خلال متابعتى للحوار مع المدعو يهمك ايه
> فمشكلته وتفكيره تتلخص  فى كلمتين
> ان الثالوث طبيعتهم ازلية قبل اتخاذ اقنوم الابن للناسوت
> 
> ...



*السجود لجسد للمسيح إنما هو لاتحاده في المسيح وليس ذلك بحدّ ذاته: - إننا نسجد لابن الله مع أبيه وروحه القدّوس، اللاجمسي قبل تأنّسه والمتجسّد الآن والصائر إنساناً مع كونه إلهاً. وعليه، فإنَّ جسدَ الربّ، على مستوى طبيعته، إذا أمكنكَ باجتهاداتٍ دقيقة أن تفصل فيه المنظورَ من المعقول، فهو لا يُسجد له، على أنه مخلوق. أمّا وقد اتحد بالله الكلمة، فهو يُسجد له بسبب الكلمة وفي الكلمة. وعلى هذا المنوال يُركع للملك عارياً كان أم لابساً. والثوبُ الأرجوانيُّ -بصفته مجرّد ثوب أرجوانيّ- يمكنك أن تدوسه وترميه خارجاً. أما وقد صار الرداءَ الملكيّ، فيحقُّ له الإكرام والتمجيد، وإذ احتقره محتقرٌ، يُحكم عليه أغلب الأحيان بالموت. وعلى هذا النحو قل عن أيّ عودٍ طبيعيّ، فهو ليس ببعيد المنال واللمس. ولكنه متى ألقي في النار وأصبح جمراً، يصير بعيدَ المنال -ليس بحدِّ ذاته بل لاتحاده بالنار. ولم يكن العود من طبعه صعبَ المنال، لكنَّ ذلك هو الجمرُ أو العود المشتغل. كذلك الجسد. فهو بحسب طبيعته لا يستحقُّ السجودَ له، لكنه يُسجدُ له في الله الكلمة المتجسِّد، لا لذاته بل لاتحاده أقنومياً بالله الكلمة. فلسنا نقول بالسجود لمجردّ جسد، بل لجسد الله، أو الله المتجسّد. (القديس يوحنا الدمشقي)

بكلمات أخرى: جسد المسيح ليس مُجرد جسد مُنفصل لوحده، بل هو جسد الله الكلمة المُتجسّد، جسد أقنوم الإبن، بمعجزة تفوق العقل، وهذا الجسد لم ولا ينفصل عن الكلمة أبدا ولا حتى لرمشة عين (إتحّاد كامل ومُطلق بلا إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا إنفصال ولا تشويش). فنحن نعبد أقنوم الإبن كاملا لأننا لا نُجزّء.
*


----------



## mysterious1986 (2 يوليو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *السجود لجسد للمسيح إنما هو لاتحاده في المسيح وليس ذلك بحدّ ذاته: - إننا نسجد لابن الله مع أبيه وروحه القدّوس، اللاجمسي قبل تأنّسه والمتجسّد الآن والصائر إنساناً مع كونه إلهاً. وعليه، فإنَّ جسدَ الربّ، على مستوى طبيعته، إذا أمكنكَ باجتهاداتٍ دقيقة أن تفصل فيه المنظورَ من المعقول، فهو لا يُسجد له، على أنه مخلوق. أمّا وقد اتحد بالله الكلمة، فهو يُسجد له بسبب الكلمة وفي الكلمة. وعلى هذا المنوال يُركع للملك عارياً كان أم لابساً. والثوبُ الأرجوانيُّ -بصفته مجرّد ثوب أرجوانيّ- يمكنك أن تدوسه وترميه خارجاً. أما وقد صار الرداءَ الملكيّ، فيحقُّ له الإكرام والتمجيد، وإذ احتقره محتقرٌ، يُحكم عليه أغلب الأحيان بالموت. وعلى هذا النحو قل عن أيّ عودٍ طبيعيّ، فهو ليس ببعيد المنال واللمس. ولكنه متى ألقي في النار وأصبح جمراً، يصير بعيدَ المنال -ليس بحدِّ ذاته بل لاتحاده بالنار. ولم يكن العود من طبعه صعبَ المنال، لكنَّ ذلك هو الجمرُ أو العود المشتغل. كذلك الجسد. فهو بحسب طبيعته لا يستحقُّ السجودَ له، لكنه يُسجدُ له في الله الكلمة المتجسِّد، لا لذاته بل لاتحاده أقنومياً بالله الكلمة. فلسنا نقول بالسجود لمجردّ جسد، بل لجسد الله، أو الله المتجسّد. (القديس يوحنا الدمشقي)*
> 
> *بكلمات أخرى: جسد المسيح ليس مُجرد جسد مُنفصل لوحده، بل هو جسد الله الكلمة المُتجسّد، جسد أقنوم الإبن، بمعجزة تفوق العقل، وهذا الجسد لم ولا ينفصل عن الكلمة أبدا ولا حتى لرمشة عين (إتحّاد كامل ومُطلق بلا إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا إنفصال ولا تشويش). فنحن نعبد أقنوم الإبن كاملا لأننا لا نُجزّء.*


 


احترم حرصك على الرد

ولكن هناك حقيقة لن نستطيع ان ننكرها

هى ان ناسوت المسيح مخلوق اتحدت مع اللاهوت

فاللاهوت كاقنوم الابن كامل قبل اتحاده مع الناسوت



فالحقيقة الثابتة ان ناسوته متحد ولكنه غير مختلط او امتزاج او تغيير

اى يحتفظ الناسوت بصفاته المخلوقة فلا يرتفع لمرتبة العبادة مع اللاهوت



الاخ يهمك ايه لم يجادل فى الثالثوث وطبيعتهم

ولكنه للاسف تم حذره 

ومعرفتش ليه السبب 

كان من الجميل ان اعرف منطقه كاملا ولكن 

للاسف

وانا هسالك سؤال:

هل مقبول ان نعبد الله قبل الاتحاد مع ناسوته؟؟ثم نعبده مع ناسوته بعد الاتحاد؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدى خدها بالعقل

لو الملك لابس بدلة جديدة ، حتقدر تلطها بإيدك بإحتقار !!!!!!!!!!!!!

حينفع ساعتها تقوله أنا بحتقر البدلة مش إنت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

طيب الله لبس جسداً ، حتقدر تقوله أنا أحتقر الجسد ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

> فالحقيقة الثابتة ان ناسوته متحد ولكنه غير مختلط او امتزاج او تغيير
> 
> اى يحتفظ الناسوت بصفاته المخلوقة فلا يرتفع لمرتبة العبادة مع اللاهوت


*انت جاوبت على نفسك متحد فى تمايز 
وطالما الكلمة متحد اتحاد اقنومى مع جسده الخاص فهو كيان واااااااحد نعبده ككيان واحد 
*


> وانا هسالك سؤال:
> 
> هل مقبول ان نعبد الله قبل الاتحاد مع ناسوته؟؟ثم نعبده مع ناسوته بعد الاتحاد؟؟؟


*اكيد لانه هو هو قبل ان ياتى فى الجسد هو هو بعد ان اتى فى الجسد 
فالكلمة هو القدوس وهو كائن فى ذات الله منذ الازل
وهو نفسه القدوس المولود من مريم العذراء
تانسه لم ينتقص من طبيعته الالهية بل اظهر طبيعته فيها واتخذ جسده الخاص فاصبح الكلمة وجسده كيان واحد
السؤال غلط من اساسه لاننا لا نعبد جسدا مؤلها 
نجن نعبد الاله المتانس 
فالجسد لم يصير الها بالاتحاد مع الكلمة بل الكلمة صار انسانا باتحداه بالجسد 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

> اى يحتفظ الناسوت بصفاته المخلوقة فلا يرتفع لمرتبة العبادة مع اللاهوت



*لماذا فصلت أصلاً ؟*



> هل مقبول ان نعبد الله قبل الاتحاد مع ناسوته؟؟ثم نعبده مع ناسوته بعد الاتحاد؟؟؟



وهو حضرتك نسيت تعبير " بدون تغيير " !!
فإن كان لم يمتزج ولم يتغير فلماذا لا تعبده !؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *المسلم عندما يتحدث في اللاهوت يضحني كثيراً ، فكيف له ان يدخل نفسه في هكذا مستوى أعلى من شواهق الجبال ؟*


 
*اعذرنى للمقاطعة .. بس كلمة شواهق الجبال دى استوقفتنى !!*
*مش دا اللاهوت الذى اتحد بالجنين و تكون داخل رحم مريم **العذراء !!*
*لغاية ما وصل حد الولادة ثم الطلق ثم .. ثم .. ثم .. ثم *
*وهى نفس فكرة التجسد عند ديانات اخرى قديمة .. ان الاتيان بمعجزات على يد الرسل .. لا يجعلهم الهة .. اما فكرة ان الله لة ثلاثة اقانيم .. فانا اقول لك ان الله موجود فى جميع خلقه فاقانيمه لا تعد و لا تحصى و نحن نحيا بكلمته الموجودة فينا جميعا*​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

> *مش دا اللاهوت الذى اتحد بالجنين و تكون داخل رحم مريم **العذراء !!*
> *لغاية ما وصل حد الولادة ثم الطلق ثم .. ثم .. ثم .. ثم *


*مين دا يا ابنى اللى اتكون داخل احشاء مريم ووصل لحد الطلق والولادة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله الكلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا جسده؟؟؟؟؟*


> *وهى نفس فكرة التجسد عند ديانات اخرى قديمة*


*ورينى لو سمحت *


> *ان الاتيان بمعجزات على يد الرسل .. لا يجعلهم الهة*


*ومين قالك ان المسيح اله لانه عمل معجزات
المسيح لانه هو الاله فاظهر سلطانه على كل الخليقة مش العكس*


> * اما فكرة ان الله لة ثلاثة اقانيم .. فانا اقول لك ان الله موجود فى جميع خلقه*


*يعنى ايه موجود فى جميع خلقه؟؟؟؟
انت شكلك بتسمع الاقرع ابو بدلة صح؟؟؟؟
احنا موجودين فى الحضرة الالهية لان الله غير محدد بمكان فكلنا موجودين فى حضرته الالهية اللامحدودة
و ليس هو الكائن فينا لانه كينونته ازلية سابقة بالازل لكل ماهو محدث زمنى ولا متجسد فينا  لاننا لم نشترك فى طبيعته فطبيعته سرمدية الهية فوقانية روحانية واحنا جسدانين بل هو تواجد حضورى لانه هو المحوى  لكل الخليقة ولا يحويه احد 
*


> *و نحن نحيا بكلمته الموجودة فينا جميعا*


*امال روحك اللى جواك دى بتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
روحك هى الىل بتعطيك حياتك وروحك هو نسمة من روح الخالق الازلى واصبحت روحك الخاصة بيك ومخلوقة اما روح الله ازلية غير مخلوقة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

*اضافات اخرى *

*هل الله كائن ؟ ... الاجابة  : لا *
*لان الكائن مخلوق و الله ليس بمخلوق*

*هل يمكن لخالق ان يتحد بمخلوق له ؟ ... الاجابة : لا*
*لان لو حدث اتحاد .. لتساوى الخالق بالمخلوق .. تعالى الله عن ذلك*

*هل يمكن توصيف الله كا تكوين ؟ .. الاجابة : لا*
*ولكن يمكن توصيفة بنوعين من الصفات *
*1 - صفات خاصة بالله فقط .. صفات القدرة المطلقة*
*2 - صفات مشتركة بينه و بين خلقه .. يستطيع فعلها الخالق و المخلوق*
*مع فارق الاثر*

يتبع​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2011)

> هل الله كائن ؟ ... الاجابة : لا
> لان الكائن مخلوق و الله ليس بمخلوق


*خطأ كلمة كائن معناه موجود والله موجود ولايستطيع أحد أن ينكر وجوده. *


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

*يانهر اسود ومهبب على الامة الوثنية الىل مش فاهمة حاجة فى اى حاجة انتوا ايه الىل بيخليكوا بتتدخلوا فى اللاهوتيات وتحرجوا نفسكوا متتبعش بحاجة غير لما انتشلك من الجهل
*


> *هل الله كائن ؟ ... الاجابة  : لا *
> *لان الكائن مخلوق و الله ليس بمخلوق*


*الله ليس بكائن يعنى ربنا وهم ملوش وجود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكائن هو من يوجد ذاته بذاته اما المكون فهو الذى لابد وان يوجد عله لوجوده والله كائن بذاته لا يوجد عله لوجوده
فطالما قولت عن الله انه ليس كائن فهو بالتالى لا وجود له ويصبح وهم *


> *هل يمكن لخالق ان يتحد بمخلوق له ؟ ... الاجابة : لا*
> *لان لو حدث اتحاد .. لتساوى الخالق بالمخلوق .. تعالى الله عن ذلك*


*يمكن ان يظهر الخالق فى مخلوقاته ويظهر ذاته من خلالها 
فكما ظهر لموسى فى عليقة ظهر فى ملء الزمن فى الطبيعة المكرمة الطبيعة الانسانية بلا تغيير فالله هو هو لم يتغير اظهر ذاته بتجسده واتخاذه جسدا خاصا له *


> *هل يمكن توصيف الله كا تكوين ؟ .. الاجابة : لا*
> *ولكن يمكن توصيفة بنوعين من الصفات *
> *1 - صفات خاصة بالله فقط .. صفات القدرة المطلقة*
> *2 - صفات مشتركة بينه و بين خلقه .. يستطيع فعلها الخالق و المخلوق*
> *مع فارق الاثر*


*يعنى ايه نصف الله كا تكوين 
بس هو هنا انت تسال واحنا نجاوب والسبب بسيط لان مفيش مسلم يعرف اصلا يتكلم عن الذات الالهية زى المسيحى ودا ليس ضعف فيك بل لانك اصلا مؤمن بعقيدة تفاهه متعرفش تتكلم عن الذات الالهية *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

*ورينى لو سمحت !!*
*بسيطة اعمل سيرش على*
*"فكرة التجسد فى الديانات القديمة"*
*فى جوجل *​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

*وانا اعمل سيرش ليه انت المدعى وعلى المدعى الاتيان بالبينة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

*



اعذرنى للمقاطعة .. بس كلمة شواهق الجبال دى استوقفتنى !!

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه بس ! ما هو ده الطبيعي !




 مش دا اللاهوت الذى اتحد بالجنين و تكون داخل رحم مريم العذراء !!

أنقر للتوسيع...


غلط ، اللاهوت منذ الحظة الاولى مع الجنين ولم يكن هناك لحظة فيها الجنين ليس به اللاهوت !




وهى نفس فكرة التجسد عند ديانات اخرى قديمة

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا لا تتجرأ وتدخل قسم الشبهات وتطرح ما عندك !!؟

تجرأ !




فانا اقول لك

أنقر للتوسيع...

من انت لتقول لي ؟ ومن طلب رأيك ؟ طظ في قولك !




 هل الله كائن ؟ ... الاجابة  : لا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده الهك انت مش الهنا احنا !! لان الهك مخلوق طبعا فهو سقط من رتبه الملائكية !




هل يمكن لخالق ان يتحد بمخلوق له ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم !




الاجابة : لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو مش الشيطان بيلبس الناس عندك ولا اية ؟!




 لان لو حدث اتحاد .. لتساوى الخالق بالمخلوق .. تعالى الله عن ذلك

أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال بهذا الكلام ؟!!




بسيطة اعمل سيرش على
"فكرة التجسد فى الديانات القديمة"
فى جوجل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وليه ماتبحثش انت ونوريك جهلك ؟


*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

> *وهى نفس فكرة التجسد عند ديانات اخرى قديمة .*





ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ورينى لو سمحت !!*
> *بسيطة اعمل سيرش على*
> *"فكرة التجسد فى الديانات القديمة"*
> *فى جوجل *​


قد قمت بالبحث ووجدت ان من يقول بذلك هو جاهل جدا
فورينى انت كدة وفهمنا ,يمكن نهتدى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وانا اعمل سيرش ليه انت المدعى وعلى المدعى الاتيان بالبينة *


 
*واضح انك عملت سيرش *
*كل الحكاية انى مش هاكرر كلام موجود اصلا على النت*

*اما كلامك عن ان المسلمين جهله و ووثنين .. فانا بقولك "ربنا يسامحك" عن نفسى فقط*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

*



 كل الحكاية انى مش هاكرر كلام موجود اصلا على النت

أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص يبقى ماتتكلمش الا لما تجرؤ تتناقش !


*


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

ايها المسلم قد قولت ان المسيحية مقتبسة فكرة التجسد من الديانات الوثنية
ونحن نتحداك ان تاتى بدليل واحد.......واحد فقط
غير ذلك سوف نعتبرك كاذب وداخل لتغنى فقط
هل تاتى بدليل ام تتهرب؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماعة ، الأخ عشان ماعندهوش رد في الموضوع دخل يشتته ،، انسوه خالص ، وعندما يجد في نفسه القدرة على الحوار فالقسم مفتوح له !
*


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*معلش اصلا الظلمة مسطيرة على اخواتنا المسلمين*
*لقد اعما ابليس نور عيونهما وجعلهما يمشون فى الظلام*
*ربنا ينور نور عيونهم ويعرفهم الحق فين*
*ومنتظرين ردهم مرة اخر ليعونا دليلهم*
*على ان الديانة المسييحية مقتباسة من الديانة الوثنية*​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

> *واضح انك عملت سيرش *
> *كل الحكاية انى مش هاكرر كلام موجود اصلا على النت*
> 
> *اما كلامك عن ان المسلمين جهله و ووثنين .. فانا بقولك "ربنا يسامحك" عن نفسى فقط*


*يبقى مدخلش نفسك فى كلام متقدرش عليه هات كل اللى عندك فى امتك واحد واحد هنا ومتقلقش الكل تحت مداس الحق هيكون
بالنسبة لوصف المسلمين بالوثنين فدا حقيقة لا مفر منها
تعبد معبود قريش بنفش الشعائر الوثنية فماذا اسميك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت انت نفسك تسميهم وثنين ومشركين فما الفرق اتخذت الههم اله لك وشعائرهم شعائر لك الفرق الوحيد شيلت الاصنام الحجرية ووضعت محمد صنم من لحم ودم 
دول يشفع ليهم اصنام حجرية وانت يشفعلك صنم ميت من 1500 سنة *


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

> انا اسف مش فاهم يعنى ايه الناسوت متحد مع اللاهوت فى تمايز؟؟


*يعنى الله الكلمة حينما اتخذ جسدا لم يتحول الكلمة فى طبيعته الازلي الى جسد ولم يتحول الجسد الى طبيعة الكلمة الازلى كلا منهما محتفظ بكامل طبيعته قبل وبعد الاتحاد *


> وانا اعلم ان اقنوم الاب والابن والروح القدس متمايزين ومتحدين


*التمايز بين الاقانيم شئ والتمايز فى التجسد شئ تانى خالص
فالاب متميز عن كلمته عن روحه اقنوميا 
اما الكلمة فمتميز عن جسده جوهريا *


> هل تريد ان تقول لى ؟؟ان الله ثلاثة اقانيم متمايزة لاهوتيا متحدة جوهريا وان اقنوم الابن متمايز عن ناسوته ومتحد معاه ؟؟


*ايوة تمايز الاقانيم دا ازلى تمايز اقنومى وظيفى وليس جوهرى فالجوهر واحد والطبيعة واحدة
لكن الكلمة متميز فى طبيعته وجوهره عن جسده *


> انت كمن يريد ان يفول ان الله عبارة عن شجرة متفرعة لها جذر واحد


*مفيش تفرعات فى طبيعة الهية واحدة ازلية سرمدية جامعة والله فى ملئ الزمن اظهر ذاته فى طبيعتنا البشرية فى شخص الابن الوحيد يسوع المسيح 
دا مش تفرعات دا اعلانات 
سواء اعلان الله عن نفسه بانه اب وابن وروح
واعلان الله عن نفسه فى ابنه فى ملء الزمن
*


> ثانيا:انا فهمت من كلامك انكم تقدسون
> جسد المسيح بسبب الاتحاد من اول
> الولادة وان الاتحاد لم ولن يفارق الناسوت
> 
> معنى كلامك ان جسد المسيح سيظل  متحد مع الله للابد؟


*الى الابد المسيا المتانس جالس عن يمين عظمة ابيه بلا افتراق فهو نزل اخذ جسدنا ورفع جسدنا الى السماويات 
ثانيا نحن لا نؤله جسدا نحن نعبد الاله المتانس وقولتلك الفرق بينهم *


> لذلك تقدسون جسده مع الله؟؟؟


*نحن نقدس ونعبد الاله الواحد يسوع المسيح بلا افتراق بين الطبائع طبيعة الكلمة عن الجسد فهو هو كلمة الاب المتجسد* *الكائن فى ذات الله*


> واذا كان هذا ايمانكم
> فكيف تقولون ان الله روح طالما ان الجسد لن يفارقه؟


*لانه روح والى الابد الله روح 
فى جوهره الالهى هو روح
وفى تانسه صار انسانا بالحقيقة بغير استحالة وهو الازلى الكلمة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

*الاخ ياسر رشدى المطلوب منك تجبلى ديانة وثنية نادت بوحدانية الاله الجامعة لاقانيمه ذات وكلمة وروح
وتجسد كلمة الاله ليخبر عن ذاته فى الطبيعة البشرية
لما تلاقى العقيدة دى فى الديانات الوثنية بمراجع محترمة تعالى ورهانى
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الاخ ياسر رشدى المطلوب منك تجبلى ديانة وثنية نادت بوحدانية الاله الجامعة لاقانيمه ذات وكلمة وروح*
> *وتجسد كلمة الاله ليخبر عن ذاته فى الطبيعة البشرية*
> *لما تلاقى العقيدة دى فى الديانات الوثنية بمراجع محترمة تعالى ورهانى*


 
*انا اسف جدا .. للاخوة بالموضوع .. مش هاقدر اكمل الاسئلة*
*لانى لسه و اخد مخالفة من روك .. لانى سطوت على موضوع غيرى .. و سؤالى  هل الموضوع دا ثنائى ؟؟؟؟*

*اعذرونى .. واعتذارى للجميع*
*سلام*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اعذرنى للمقاطعة .. بس كلمة شواهق الجبال دى استوقفتنى !!*
> *مش دا اللاهوت الذى اتحد بالجنين و تكون داخل رحم مريم **العذراء !!*
> *لغاية ما وصل حد الولادة ثم الطلق ثم .. ثم .. ثم .. ثم *
> *وهى نفس فكرة التجسد عند ديانات اخرى قديمة .. ان الاتيان بمعجزات على يد الرسل .. لا يجعلهم الهة .. اما فكرة ان الله لة ثلاثة اقانيم .. فانا اقول لك ان الله موجود فى جميع خلقه فاقانيمه لا تعد و لا تحصى و نحن نحيا بكلمته الموجودة فينا جميعا*​



++++++++

بعيداً عن الخوض فى غير موضوعنا

فتعبير شواهق الجبال ، يقصد به أخونا أننا لا يجب أن نرتقى فوق ما ينبغى ، فاللاهوت أسمى وأعلى من أن نفتى فيه ، بل نتكلم فيه بحسب إعلان الله عن ذاته ، لا أكثر 

إتحاد اللاهوت ، كان بغير تغيير ، فلا يتأثر بأى شيئ ، بل يؤثر
فحلوله فى ناسوت فى بطن العذراء ، التى هو خالقها ، لا يؤثر عليه ، بل إنه هو الذى يؤثر على الناسوت ويكسبه قوة وقدرة تفوق كل ما يتخيله عقل

*مشكلة كبيرة ، أن ينسى الإنسان العاقل ، أن الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر*

++ ثم ماذا تعنى بعبارتك : أن الله موجود فى جميع خليقته !!! يعنى تقصد أن اللاهوت متحد بجميع خليقته !!!!!!

يعنى سيادتك شوفت السيد المسيح بيقول : قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن

فهل تقدر تقول زيه كده !!! فكر بالراحة وشوف !!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا اسف جدا .. للاخوة بالموضوع .. مش هاقدر اكمل الاسئلة*
> *لانى لسه و اخد مخالفة من روك .. لانى سطوت على موضوع غيرى .. و سؤالى  هل الموضوع دا ثنائى ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *اعذرونى .. واعتذارى للجميع*
> *سلام*​



لا لا ، حركات قديمة جدا ، انت واخد مخالفة عشان دخلت الموضوع وهو مش بتاعك ورديت فيه ، لكن روك مش هايمنعك لو نزلت موضوع في قسم الشبهات !!
ولا انت عارف ان كلامك لا قيمة له ؟!


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا لا ، حركات قديمة جدا ، انت واخد مخالفة عشان دخلت الموضوع وهو مش بتاعك ورديت فيه ، لكن روك مش هايمنعك لو نزلت موضوع في قسم الشبهات !!
> ولا انت عارف ان كلامك لا قيمة له ؟!



*أشمعني الشبهات يا أخ مولكا .... قسم الأسئلة مازال مفتوح *
*ولم يغلق بعد *
*خد رحتك يا عم ياسر القسم أعتبره قسمك *

*صحيح محدش بيكلها بالساهل :t30:*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أشمعني الشبهات يا أخ مولكا .... قسم الأسئلة مازال مفتوح *
> *ولم يغلق بعد *
> *خد رحتك يا عم ياسر القسم أعتبره قسمك *​
> 
> ...


 
*شكرا يا توين .. بس انا لسه واخد زمبه :gy0000: من مولكا  *
*راح اشتكانى لروك .. وبعدين جه يسخنى .. شفت الاخوة  :11azy:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يوليو 2011)

*لالا احنا مشتكناش ولا حاجة احنا عايزنك تتكلم بس على دراسة ومتسمعش الجهلة اللى انت بتقرا منهم دول كلهم بلا استثناء شوية جهلة
الموضوع مفتوح امامك
اتفضل قولنا
اى دين من الاديان الوثنية نادى بوحدانية الاله الجامعة لاقانيمة الذاتية وظهر فى ملء الزمن فى صورة كلمته ابنه الوحيد 
لو لاقيت لا تترد فى انك تقولنا  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2011)

*


Twin قال:





أشمعني الشبهات يا أخ مولكا .... قسم الأسئلة مازال مفتوح 
ولم يغلق بعد 
خد رحتك يا عم ياسر القسم أعتبره قسمك 

صحيح محدش بيكلها بالساهل :t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عشان يكون على راحة راحة راحته ،، وعشان مايكونش عنده اي حجة ويقول اللي عايزه لان قسم الأسئلة هو للأسئلة وليس للنقاش لكن الشبهات للنقاش وليس للأسئلة ...* *




شكرا يا توين .. بس انا لسه واخد زمبه :gy0000: من مولكا  

أنقر للتوسيع...


بتسمي القوانين زنبة ؟!




 راح اشتكانى لروك .. وبعدين جه يسخنى .. شفت الاخوة  :11azy:

أنقر للتوسيع...

اسخنك ليه بس ؟

هو انت ماتعرفش النظام ؟ 

لما انا ابلغ عنك يبقى ببلغ عن تعديك في القسم هنا ، لكن لو عندك موضوع ، نكررها ، ادخل قسم الشبهات وورينا اللي عندك !

عشان مايبقاش في نفسك حاجة وتقتحم مواضيع الأعضاء وتتكلم في حاجة تانية !!


*


----------



## adamabdo (4 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى الله الكلمة حينما اتخذ جسدا لم يتحول الكلمة فى طبيعته الازلي الى جسد ولم يتحول الجسد الى طبيعة الكلمة الازلى كلا منهما محتفظ بكامل طبيعته قبل وبعد الاتحاد *
> *التمايز بين الاقانيم شئ والتمايز فى التجسد شئ تانى خالص*
> *فالاب متميز عن كلمته عن روحه اقنوميا *
> *اما الكلمة فمتميز عن جسده جوهريا *
> ...


 



حضرتك بتقول كلام خطير حسب اعتقادى

ازاى لاهوت الكلمة متمايز جوهريا عن ناسوت الكلمة؟؟

طالما الناسوت متحد مع اللاهوت ولكن متميز عنه جوهريا

فلا يستحق ان تعبد الناسوت مع اللاهوت

طالما اللاهوت متميز جوهريا وطبيعة عن الناسوت

فالاقانيم الثلاثة حسب فهمى متساوون فى الجوهر متمايزين اقنوميا

لذلك انتم تعبدوا الاب والابن والروح القدس بسبب اتحاد الجوهر

وتهرطقون من يقول ان هناك اقنوم اقل
جوهريا من اقنوم اخر

بناءا على ذلك فالناسوت يخرج من نطاق العبادة لانه ينطبق عليه التمايز فى الجوهر كما قلت سيادتك

واسف للاطالة


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2011)

*يا اخ ادم*
*هل يمكنك ان تقول اشارة لصداقتك مع شخص ما (انى صديق لعقل "فلان" و لست صديقا ل "جسده") ؟*


----------



## adamabdo (4 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا اخ ادم*
> *هل يمكنك ان تقول اشارة لصداقتك مع شخص ما (انى صديق لعقل "فلان" و لست صديقا ل "جسده") ؟*


 

استاذى الفاضل

تشبيهك مش فى محله

لان وفقا لايمانكم الكلمة هى ذات نفسها عقل الله الناطق

اما الجسد فهى وسيلة لمعرفة عقل الله وذاته 

والوسيلة لا تعبد مع الغاية

فالوسيلة هى الجسد
والغاية هى عقل الله


----------



## adamabdo (4 يوليو 2011)

صدقنى انا  مش غرضى الخوض فى جدال
و مواجهات معاكم فى عقيدتكم


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يوليو 2011)

> حضرتك بتقول كلام خطير حسب اعتقادى


*مفيش كلام خطير ولا حاجة دا سوء فهم من سيادتك*


> ازاى لاهوت الكلمة متمايز جوهريا عن ناسوت الكلمة؟؟


*لان الكلمة جوهريا هو الاله والجسد فى جوهره يختلف عن الكلمة فى جوهره*
*الكلمة ازلى غير مائت والجسد زمنى مائت انا بتكلم عن طبيعة كلام منهما منفصلة  *


> طالما الناسوت متحد مع اللاهوت ولكن متميز عنه جوهريا
> 
> فلا يستحق ان تعبد الناسوت مع اللاهوت


*هنرجع تانى لنقطة الصفر واننا لا نؤله جسد 
بل الكلمة اتخذ جسدا فصار الله انسانا بالحق فنحن نعبد الله الكلمة بالحق وكل ما يخصه لانه هو وجسده الخاص كيانا واحدا *


> طالما اللاهوت متميز جوهريا وطبيعة عن الناسوت
> 
> فالاقانيم الثلاثة حسب فهمى متساوون فى الجوهر متمايزين اقنوميا


*ما علاقة الجملتين ببعض
اقانيم الله فى جوهره فى تساوى جوهرى واتحاد جوهرى ازلى مطلق متمتيزين اقنوميا
فى ملء الزمن اتخذ الكلمة جسدا طبيعة الكلمة تختلف عن طبيعة الجسد وبعد الاتحاد الاقنومى صار الكلمة وجسده الخاص هو كيان واحد هو كيان ابن الله المتانس *


> لذلك انتم تعبدوا الاب والابن والروح القدس بسبب اتحاد الجوهر
> 
> وتهرطقون من يقول ان هناك اقنوم اقل
> جوهريا من اقنوم اخر


*نحن نعبد الاب والابن والروح كيان واحد وجوهر واحد 
مش اتحاد الجوهر اسمها وحدانية الجوهر
*


> بناءا على ذلك فالناسوت يخرج من نطاق العبادة لانه ينطبق عليه التمايز فى الجوهر كما قلت سيادتك


*نخرجه من نطاق العبادة لو جسدا مجردا فنحن لا نشرك بالله شيئا ولا نعبد بشرا ولا نؤله انسان الى مرتبة الوهية 
لكن الكلمة الازلى اتخذ جسدا فى ملء الزمن باتحاد ابدى واقنومى فصار الكلمة وجدسه كياااااااااااااااان واحد بلا انفصاااااااااااال فنحن نعبد الكلمة الذى فى ملء الزمن اتخذ جسدا مثلنا وصار ابن الله المتانس 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يوليو 2011)

> استاذى الفاضل
> 
> تشبيهك مش فى محله
> 
> ...


*غلط مركب*
*اقنوم الكلمة هو الاقنوم المظهر لله او المعلن عن الله الغير مدرك 
فهو من وظائفه يعلن لنا الله الغير مرئى حتى وقبل ان يتجسد تجسد حقيقة
فالله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الجنس(الكلمة)هو خبر 
وقبل ان يصير انسانا هو خبر عن الله بظهورات كتيرة فى العهد العتيق بانواع وطرق كثيرة 
فى اخر الايام اقنوم الظهور الالهى ظهر ايضا لكن مش بظهور مؤقت ينحل بعد اتمام الوظيفة
لكن بظهور ابدى واتحاد اقنومى لا ينحل الى الابد
نحن لم نعبد العليقة التى ظهر من خلالها ملاك يهوه الذى هو يهوه ذاته
بل نعبد يهوه الذى ظهر لموسى
وبالمثل نحن لا نعبد جسدا مجردا 
بل نعبد ابن الله الكلمة الازلى المولود من جنس الاب 
وابن الله ظهر فى الجسد بظهور ابدى
فمن يعبد ابن الله سيعبد كيانه الواحد 
بدون تجزئة وهو وجسده كيان واحد 
فلو كان يسوع جسدا مجردا واستخدمه ابن الله لفترة لكى يظهر ذاته ثم انحل عنه ساعتها نتناقش
لكن يسوع ليس جسدا يسوع هو هو بنفسه الذى ظهر لموسى وللاباء ولبس جسدا بظهور غير منحل فى كيان واحد فحينما نعبده نعبده كابن الله المتانس ليس الله + انسان


*


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2011)

> استاذى الفاضل
> 
> تشبيهك مش فى محله


*مين قال انى شبهت ؟!*
*عايز الاجابة عن السؤال بدون افتراضات مسبقة*


----------



## adamabdo (4 يوليو 2011)

*نخرجه من نطاق العبادة لو جسدا مجردا فنحن لا نشرك بالله شيئا ولا نعبد بشرا ولا نؤله انسان الى مرتبة الوهية *
*لكن الكلمة الازلى اتخذ جسدا فى ملء الزمن باتحاد ابدى واقنومى فصار الكلمة وجدسه كياااااااااااااااان واحد بلا انفصاااااااااااال فنحن نعبد الكلمة الذى فى ملء الزمن اتخذ جسدا مثلنا وصار ابن الله المتانس *
[/QUOTE]


شكرا على الرد
ولى تعقيب بسيط ولكم جزيل الشكر
على تقبلكم استفساراتنا بكل سعة صدر

حضرتك قلت ان ناسوت المسيح لو انفصل عن لاهوته مش هتعبد الناسوت

طيب ما ده حصل فعلا ان الله اتخذ جسدا زى ما قلت وانفصل عنه

زى الظهورات اللى ظهرت لابراهيم وموسى زى ما قلت

يعنى موضوع ان الناسوت اعبده مع اللاهوت عشان كياااااااااان واحد زى ما قلت حضرتك

موضوغ مردود عليه ان اللاهوت انفصل عن الجسد اكثر من مرة 

يعنى مفيش حاجة اسمها لاهوت يجتمع مع ناسوت ونطلق عليهم كياااااااااان واحد


اما بخصوص انا ليه ذكرت موضوع الاقانيم ووحدانية جوهرها:

لان وحدانية الجوهر معناها وحدة الذات
والطبيعة 

فمستحيل ان يكون هناك اختلاف جوهر عند الطبيعة الالهية

لكن مش مستحيل ان ينفصل الناسوت
لانه انفصل قبل ذلك بظهوران سابقة

مثل ظهور الرب ليعقوب على هيئة انسان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

ليس لهذه الظهورات أى علاقة 

هذه الظهورات كانت قبل التجسد بألاف السنين


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يوليو 2011)

> شكرا على الرد
> ولى تعقيب بسيط ولكم جزيل الشكر
> على تقبلكم استفساراتنا بكل سعة صدر


*اتفضل طبعا يا فندم احنا هنا فى خدمتكم 
*


> حضرتك قلت ان ناسوت المسيح لو انفصل عن لاهوته مش هتعبد الناسوت


*انا قولت لو يسوع مجرد جسد استخدمه ابن الله لمهمة محددة وبعدها سينحل عنه ساعتها نتناقش 
*


> طيب ما ده حصل فعلا ان الله اتخذ جسدا زى ما قلت وانفصل عنه
> 
> زى الظهورات اللى ظهرت لابراهيم وموسى زى ما قلت


*رقم واحد/
لم يحدث قبل التجسد ان تجسد ابن الله
قبل المسيح ظهر فى ظهورات مؤقتة وليس فى تجسد حقيقة 
رقم اثنين/
هل انا قولت انى عبدت العليقة اللى من خلالها ظهر يهوه لموسى ام اعبد يهوه ذاته
*


> يعنى موضوع ان الناسوت اعبده مع اللاهوت عشان كياااااااااان واحد زى ما قلت حضرتك
> 
> موضوغ مردود عليه ان اللاهوت انفصل عن الجسد اكثر من مرة


*لاهوت ابن الله لم ينفصل اطلاقا عن جسده الخاص ولن ينفصل مات بيه وقام بيه وصعد بيه وجلس عن يمين ابيه بيه ويشفع به عنا وسياتى يوم الدينونة به وستجثو كل ركبة باسم يسوع الكلمة متحدا بالجسد من اول وهلة فى حلوله فى احشاء مريم وتكوين روح الله جسدا له *
*و الى الابد فى ملكوته جالس عن يمين الاب متحدا بجسده يشفع عنا *


> يعنى مفيش حاجة اسمها لاهوت يجتمع مع ناسوت ونطلق عليهم كياااااااااان واحد


*والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورائينا مجده
القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله
الحياة التى كانت عند الاب واظهرت لنا
انا يسوع اصل وذرية داود
من قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن
ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء
ومئات الايات اللى فيها يسوع بيتكلم وهو متجسدا عن كونه الاله الازلى
*


> اما بخصوص انا ليه ذكرت موضوع الاقانيم ووحدانية جوهرها:
> 
> لان وحدانية الجوهر معناها وحدة الذات
> والطبيعة
> ...


*صح الله الازلى واحد فى جوهره فى طبيعته فى ذاته بلا تعددية ذوات او طبائع ايه المشكلة*


> لكن مش مستحيل ان ينفصل الناسوت
> لانه انفصل قبل ذلك بظهوران سابقة
> 
> مثل ظهور الرب ليعقوب على هيئة انسان


*فى حد مسيحى مؤمن بان الله تجسد ليعقوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله ظهر ليعقوب ولم يتجسد ليعقوب وبعد ان انتهى وظيفة الظهور انحل هذا الظهور ولم يعد له وجود
اما يسوع فهو انسان تاريخى عاش وسطنا له ميلاد حقيقى ورحلة حياة مثلنا وشابهنا فى كل شئ وليس مجرد ظهور زى مالغنوسية بتقول بل جسد حقيقى 
**لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِيًا فِي الْجَسَدِ. هذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ*
*حضرتك متعرفش ايه الفرق بين الظهور والتجسد
هقولك
الظهور هو شكل مؤقت يظهر من خلاله الله وينحل بعد اتمام الوظيفة ولا يعد له وجود لان لا يوجد له اصلا وجود حقيقى 
التجسد هو كيان حقيقى له وجود حقيقى ابدى من خلاله ظهر الله لنا ابديااااااااااااا ولا ينحل ابدا *
* 
*


----------



## adamabdo (5 يوليو 2011)

استاذ باول

معلش استحملنى انا عارف انى اتحامل عليكم

حضرتك بتقول الكلمة بناسوتها كيااااااان واحد

صدقنى مش قادر افهمها ...لان بتقول كياااااان واحد وبعد كده بتقول فى تمايز فى الجوهر ..ازاى جوهر اللاهوت الخاصة بالله فقط كيان واحد مع جوهر الناسوت؟؟؟

مش قادر افهمها صدقنى

ارجو انك تشرح لى انا كمسلم كيفية فهم ان الكلمة بناسوتها كياااااااان واحد مع ان هناك اختلاف فى الجوهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2011)

> حضرتك بتقول الكلمة بناسوتها كيااااااان واحد
> 
> صدقنى مش قادر افهمها ...لان بتقول كياااااان واحد وبعد كده  بتقول فى تمايز فى الجوهر ..ازاى جوهر اللاهوت الخاصة بالله فقط كيان واحد  مع جوهر الناسوت؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*بسيطة جسد الانسان مختلف فى جوهره عن روحه 
لكن الانسان بجسده وروحه كيان واحد
الجسد مائت الروح غير مائت والجسد والروح كلاهما متحدين فى كيان واحد هما كيان الانسان الواحد
فهل رائيت شخص يخاطب انسان واحد على انه اتنين باعتبار انه جسد وروح والاتنين مختلفين جوهريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ام انه كيان واحد  *


----------



## adamabdo (5 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بسيطة جسد الانسان مختلف فى جوهره عن روحه *
> *لكن الانسان بجسده وروحه كيان واحد*
> *الجسد مائت الروح غير مائت والجسد والروح كلاهما متحدين فى كيان واحد هما كيان الانسان الواحد*
> *فهل رائيت شخص يخاطب انسان واحد على انه اتنين باعتبار انه جسد وروح والاتنين مختلفين جوهريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ام انه كيان واحد *


 

يا فندم 

حضرتك نؤمن ان اقنوم الكلمة هى عقل الله

وحضرتك تؤمن ان الروح القدس اقنوم الله الحى

طيب  اوكيه لحد هنا كويس

اقنوم الاب ايه حضرتك؟؟؟؟

مش اقنوم الاب هو الذات الالهية؟؟؟

معنى كده ان الاب وهو الذات العليا
وان الابن وهو عقل الله الناطق
وان الروح القدس هو روح الله الحى
يساوى الله الواحد ويساوى الكيااااااان الواحد

ايه دخل الناسوت فى الكيان الواحد؟؟

ايوة انا انسان مكون من جسد وعقل وروح لكنهم من جوهر واحد انهم غير ازليين وكلهم مخلوقين

تشبيهك قائم على ان جسد الانسان وروح الانسان كيان واحد 

ولكن حضرتك نسيت ان الاب هو ذات الله مش الناسوت      

ده اخر تعقيب لى

واسف للازعاج


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتم أتدخل بكلمة

يوجد فارق بين وصفنا للوحدانية اللاهوتية ، أن الأقانيم هم واحد فى الجوهر ، أى واحد فى اللاهوت

وبين وصفنا لإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت بأن السميح الواحد هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، فهذه وحدانية إتحادية وليست وحدانية فى الجوهر


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2011)

> يا فندم
> 
> حضرتك نؤمن ان اقنوم الكلمة هى عقل الله


*هو مش هى *


> وحضرتك تؤمن ان الروح القدس اقنوم الله الحى


*اقنوم الحياة*


> اقنوم الاب ايه حضرتك؟؟؟؟
> 
> مش اقنوم الاب هو الذات الالهية؟؟؟


*لا مش مظبوط 
مينفعش نقتصر الذات الالوهى على الاب فقط فالكلمة ايضا هو ذات الله والروح ايضا هو ذات الله جوهريا
لكن اقنوميا الاب هو علة وجود الابن والروح الازلى فكينونة الاب منه ولد الكلمة الكائن ومنه انبثق الروح الكائن
الانبا بيشوى سكرتير المجمع المقدس قال فى كتابه البهتان فى الرد على رواية زيدان
و ينبغى  أن نلاحظ أنه طبقاً لتعاليم الآباء، فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصراً  على الآب وحده، لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية و هو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة  للإبن و الروح القدس، و الإبن له كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الأزلية، و الروح  القدس له كينونة حقيقية بالإنبثاق الأزلى. و لكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلاً  فى كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين" (ص 226)، و أيضاً يقول:"من الخطورة أن  ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده، و العقل إلى الابن وحده، و الحياة إلى الروح  القدس وحده، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الإلهى الواحد إلى ثلاثة  جواهر مختلف، أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما  أن له وحده الكينونة) و بهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الابن و الروح القدس أو نلغى  كينونتهما، و يتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب*
*فنحن يا عزيزى لا نؤمن بثلاث ذوات او نجزء جوهر الله الى تلاث جواهر
فنحن لا نؤمن يا عزيزى بان الكينونة هو للاب فقط وان الكلمة والروح مجرد صفات للاب 
بل نؤمن ان الاب والابن والروح كلا منهما له كيان حقيقى واقنومية حقيقة فى الذات الالوهى الواحد  
*


> ايه دخل الناسوت فى الكيان الواحد؟؟


*ازليا لا يوجد بشرية يسوع ولا علاقة لها بالجوهر الالهى اطلاقا *


> ايوة انا انسان مكون من جسد وعقل وروح لكنهم من جوهر واحد انهم غير ازليين وكلهم مخلوقين


*دا مش تشبيهى انا تشبيهى هو اتحاد كيانين لهما صفات جوهرية مغايرة واصبح كيان واحد بلا انفصال مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار فى التميز بينهم
فحينما اقول فلان الفانى مات فنحن ننسب الموت للانسان الواحد مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار بان الموت منسوب لجسده وروحه خالدة لا تموت 
فالروح جوهريا يختلف عن الجسد لكن فى اتحادهم اعطى كيان واحد هو كيان الانسان* 


> ولكن حضرتك نسيت ان الاب هو ذات الله مش الناسوت


*انا قولت قبل كدا ان ناسوت الكلمة هو ذات الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
او قولت اننا بنعبد جسدا لانه اله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
راجع كلامى كويس 
انا قولت ان الانسان المجرد ليس الها او شبه اله 
لكن حينما اتحد الكلمة الاله بالجسد واصبح هو جسد خاصته فنحن نعبد الاله المتانس وليس انسانا تاله*


----------

